# Tips for my bros...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

This is a VERY difficult thread to write, because I don't see myself as THAT alpha, considering I'm here, whining about the missus and the crap she shoves in my face. Still, as some of you know, the sex is a saving grace for our marriage.

Now I may whine about the missus' drive, but I won't deny that I actively seek to turn her on, it's a power trip really. I don't encourage any of such thinking, but some of the skills I learnt may help others. First of all, don't ever ask for sex.

To be honest, it still troubles me from time to time how many initiate by asking. I never ask, I simply seduce. I flirt, I tease, I keep myself attractive and proud of myself, carrying myself always with confidence. I expect the same from my wife, which is a pain yes for her, but anyways...

Sex for me takes buildup, and as such, whenever I'm in the mood I still understand this with my wife (even though she calls me "insensitive" from time to time bah!), so I love flirting and teasing her (even if I do it for different reasons - I personally just find her reactions very cute and entertaining - not to have sex!)

Also, many times a woman will present a challenge - and you have to embrace it, not despise it. Personally I can't stand it when my wife is too easy, I love the conquest (and she told me "you are just too much of a player!" Bah! She misunderstands me!). The thing is, in truth, no matter how difficult a challenge she presents to you deep down inside is the desire for her to be swept off her feet. Admit it ladies 

Now putting the initiation aside, let's say she's in the mood. Every women, just like every men; has their buttons. My wife for example responds well to aggression, others may prefer a gentler approach. You have to be in tune with her body language and how she reacts, it gets easier with time, follow your instincts. Women, unlike men (sorry), tend to be a bit more cryptic, and expect you to understand them. Everytime the missus plays the silent game I know full well what she's pissed at because it's so darn obvious.

(WARNING: Graphic material ahead)

Now buttons aside, let's go to oral. ARGH... can't believe I'm sharing all this... OK, this is something that has always worked, with my wife, and with other women in the past, it gets them crazy. Without going into too much detail without making me go red... you have to show an utmost lust for that incomparable beauty between those lovely legs. But don't indulge her so soon, I love to stroke her thighs, tease her with my words and body, and even though I've seen it a thousand times x a thousand, I express to her how beautiful and tempting it is to... yeah, and how much I want to... (but no, I won't, I go around until she can't take it anymore and chokes me by wrapping her darn legs around my head and pulling me in)

Hell I tried my best without going too graphic. Ok, now I'm already red, but going into the "main course"... just as I mentioned to the ladies the positions have to flow, it has to flow with you as well. Don't ask, just do (lesson 101 repeats itself). You are in charge, make it so, and even if she likes to play "who is superior officer", play it harder then her. Time your thrusts with her, for mutual satisfaction. And vary it... ARGH I HATE GOING INTO DETAILS... but yeah, don't always go in deep and slow, go fast and shallow before fast and deep. You know what I mean. Talk to her too, tease her, keep flirting.

Anyways I'm a young man, I still somewhat feel discouraged about sharing such things with more mature and experienced men... but if my youthful advice can help, then... yay...

Hell I can't believe I wrote this


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks... still a bit red lol
I want to help but I'm so young, dumb and full of... yeah. :rofl:
Actually, no, my "yeah" is emptied out forcefully so I no longer think with my little soldiers lol

But on a serious note, I have to admit that my wife brought in new sets of buttons, new sets of switches. Empathy and instincts goes a long way. Communication, as well as showing her how much you desire and love all of her, goes a long way.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Age doesn't necessary denote wisdom. 

I think you've got it figured out RandomDude.

Best wishes.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> I want to help but I'm so young, dumb and full of... yeah. :rofl:


But you young MEN have all that raging LUST going on, you are feeling it so you can express it all very well. Desire... and how to use it- effectively to turn your women on.... not that yours needs any turning on though! 

I like what you say, it's all gooooood! In our past (obviously much has changed)... My husband was always too quiet under the sheets- I might have FELT his desire but he never used the verbal flirting along with it....looking back, I really feel had he done some of that, it would have helped shake me out of being so embarrassed of my body, wanting to be covered up/ lights out, my mind was also thinking "distateful things" while he was under the sheets going down on me. 

He does the flirting & teasing throughout the day now, he also enjoys my reactions, he knows I eat that up , it brings us closer. 

He, however, does not like me being a challenge. He has told me this, so we are a little different. 

I guess I was enough of a "challenge" in the past- so he feels. He didn't care for it. It only left him feeling rejected, less loved. He didn't pursue like you though--if he would have, he wouldn't have gotten rejected!! I do believe I would have enjoyed that very much--your wisdom to men in this. As you embraced it, he despised it. 

Not sure what to say -other than I like what you say..... it would have helped this "nice guy' in our past I think , but now he is getting more than his fill and he is quite happy with "easy'. As crazy as it may sound, he loved it when I wanted it 3 times a day -even though he couldn't keep up with me . 

In fact one morning he got a little teary eyed asking me "You're not slowing down are you?" -cause I didn't think I could orgasm after us doing it just hours ago -the night before -- it was really an emotional moment for us. I had to remind him my mind is always in overdrive -even if he has to arouse the hormones a bit. I finally seen how badly he does love for me to be "EASY' and desirous of him. 

He wants sex MORE for the "emotional connection" at his age (near 48 now), I wish it was that raw challenging LUST like you young ones, but it is not..... Only if he was starved for so many days, and neither of us likes "days" to pass


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh I am getting older, maybe I should save this post so once my gray hairs show (erm wait, I already have gray hairs which the missus loves to pluck!) I can remember...

Thanks for your kind words though, still... there's so much I have to learn. Boundaries is a pain in the butt still (not literally, not yet... wait... NOT EVER!) Considering how stubborn my wife is...

BTW SA, your hubby and you are a perfect match 
At least you don't have him coming on a net forum whining about you :rofl:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> BTW SA, your hubby and you are a perfect match
> At least you don't have him coming on a net forum whining about you :rofl:


You have NO idea how bad I WISH he was into forums- that would be so much fun! Although we may be a perfect match in many many ways, it is funny who utterly opposite we are in some things....

When they say "opposites attract", I do believe our marraige is a very good example of this....

For instance...Where I could write a book, he has trouble writing a sentence..... where I love to read, he has little interest- would put him to sleep within minutes..... where I am extroverted, he is introverted......Where he is good at math, I SUCK royally..... where I have little patience, he has the patience of Job..... where I am a happy conversationalist, he would prefer to kick back & listen..... Where I can be aggressive, he is naturally more passive......where I am generally booming with energy, he needs his beauty sleep...... where I always had a thing for the "Shy guys", he always had an attraction to the "rougher" females..... 

..... But yet our Love Languages are in the same order, our hopes, dreams, goals, beliefs, morals, how to raise kids, where to live, how to spend our $$, how often we want to "bang", all of these - we are on the same page entirely. It is an amazing thing really. 

I swear I found my 1st gray hair in my teens. Thank God for hair dye!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL once I dye my hair the missus will complain about nothing worthwhile to pluck either then my nipple hairs! lol

But yeah I know exactly what you mean. My wife and I are of different cultures, different religions, different bloods, you saw by our pic. I'm also rather wild, she's more stable, I'm a man who grew up on the streets, she grew up in as somewhat "nobility", we're very different... yet, also alike. It's amazing, but also seems to cause us all sorts of problems. Heh


----------

